# Good news



## campervanannie

METAL BRIDGE INN - CARLISLE - REOPENING

As from Monday 12th April we will be reopening and looking forward to welcoming you all and getting back to some sort of normality!

Just a couple of things... we can only serve food and drinks outdoors depending on the weather in April  however we will still be serving takeaway food and drinks that you can take back to your motorhomes. 

Also, unfortunately our toilet blocks will have to remain closed until 17th May but our indoor toilets will be available to use during business hours. 

So, from April 12th we will be back open and serving 7 days a week - lunch & dinner. 

We cannot wait


----------



## campervanannie

Another one advertising
The Hallandale inn
New stop off for CDP waste and water fill plus campsite and restaurant.

We offer this service empty toilet , grey waste and water refill North Coast Touring Park Melvich green chemicals only as like most we have a septic tank .
www.northcoasttouringpark.co.uk for £10 between JOG and Tongue


----------



## number14

campervanannie said:


> Another one advertising
> The Hallandale inn
> New stop off for CDP waste and water fill plus campsite and restaurant.
> 
> We offer this service empty toilet , grey waste and water refill North Coast Touring Park Melvich green chemicals only as like most we have a septic tank .
> www.northcoasttouringpark.co.uk for £10 between JOG and Tongue


My browser says that's a dodgy link.Try this one:-








						Motorhome, Caravan, Camping, Pods on NC500 Food Restaurant Bar Inn
					

Right beside the Halladale Inn the North Coast Touring Park is ideally located at the ‘top’ of the North Coast 500 (NC500) for Camping with food & drink.




					thehalladaleinn.co.uk


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Just had a quick shufty at the Tan Hill Inn.
Was always a good spot for a stopover or a meet in the past? 

Prices all seem to include a full English breakfast (whether you want one or not!), which could mean it is still reasonable compared to other campsites or expensive new overnight 'car parks' / aires.

Motorhomes and tent campers:-

"We are charging adults £20 pppn including breakfast and children £10 including breakfast (these are peak times).
Off peak adults £15 pppn including breakfast and children £8 pppn including breakfast.
You can stay in the carparks and enjoy the magnificent views and stay overnight as long as you wish."

Think they *may* be opening their shower facilities up as well? Which is a lot more than the CMC are currently planning on doing.
Looks like Tan Hill have made a bit of effort to set up outside covid facilities for drinking etc., like a lot of other pubs I guess, but still... ?

Linky here: Tan Hill Inn - Motorhomes


----------



## Biggarmac

mariesnowgoose said:


> Just had a quick shufty at the Tan Hill Inn.
> Was always a good spot for a stopover or a meet in the past?
> 
> Prices all seem to include a full English breakfast (whether you want one or not!), which could mean it is still reasonable compared to other campsites or expensive new overnight 'car parks' / aires.
> 
> Motorhomes and tent campers:-
> 
> "We are charging adults £20 pppn including breakfast and children £10 including breakfast (these are peak times).
> Off peak adults £15 pppn including breakfast and children £8 pppn including breakfast.
> You can stay in the carparks and enjoy the magnificent views and stay overnight as long as you wish."
> 
> Think they *may* be opening their shower facilities up as well? Which is a lot more than the CMC are currently planning on doing.
> Looks like Tan Hill have made a bit of effort to set up outside covid facilities for drinking etc., like a lot of other pubs I guess, but still... ?
> 
> Linky here: Tan Hill Inn - Motorhomes


The Tan Hill Inn is £20 per person per night.  It would have to be a good breakfast for that price.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Biggarmac said:


> The Tan Hill Inn is £20 per person per night.  It would have to be a good breakfast for that price.



You're right, Meg, but it is at least a better deal than Pendine Sands' outrageous offering.

Pendine sands new Moho facility - How much!!!!!!

It's a shame Tan Hill don't offer a cheaper overnight option with no breakfast included.
Being in the middle of nowhere they have a captive audience for drink and food.
But I can see where they're coming from business-wise.
I guess they want to try and maximise the takings from every visitor where possible?


----------



## RichardHelen262

We were going stop off at the tan hill last year on our way up to Scotland but as there are two of us, no way was I paying £40 to stay in a carpark overnight


----------



## mariesnowgoose

RichardHelen262 said:


> We were going stop off at the tan hill last year on our way up to Scotland but as there are two of us, no way was I paying £40 to stay in a carpark overnight



It's a bit of a double edged sword.
I can see where they're coming from re clawing back lost income by including breakfast as standard in the price.
Means that *only* people paying the £20 pppn will be filling the spaces in the car park, and that maximum income is guaranteed.

We all know that if there was a no-breakfast option and a cheaper parking only fee, some campers would do only that and maybe not spend any, or as much money, on food and drink in the pub itself?

They have a captive British tourist audience due to the pandemic and lockdown.
If I was in there shoes I'd probably be doing the same. 
More guaranteed profit by going down this particular route they've taken, and (at least for this year) seem to be plenty of willing takers?
Guess only time will tell if it works for them or not, but so far it seems to be, judging by the booking info on their website.


----------



## campervanannie

Hi all, my wife and I reopened The New Inn, Winterbourne Monkton (one mile north of Avebury Stones) in December 2018 after it was closed for 6 years. We have a car park and a large field and we would be delighted to have campervans and motor homes stopover from 12th April if anyone is planning a trip to the stone circle or Wiltshire countryside.

We do not charge for stopovers and if you wanted to eat in the pub garden or marquee our kitchen is open 12-9 Friday to Sunday and 5-9 on Monday and Tuesday. If you wanted a takeaway on Wednesday or Thursday we would be happy to prepare something for you with a little notice. Please note that toilet facilities are only available during our pub opening hours.

Please Facebook message or call us on 01672539793 to book. Thanks for reading and we hope that we can welcome you to The New Inn soon.

Ben and Cody — at The New Inn, Winterbourne Monkton


----------



## campervanannie

For the staycation year that is predicted this year after COVID and the pressures we have all endured this last twelve months, I introduce The Stag. 
Jct 2 of the A14, 1 mile. Heart of the country and a great little stopping point for those long journeys. 
Big car park, great pub food, beer garden and a good pint too!!!
No hook ups or anything just honest hospitality. 
Call us on 01604686700 for further info. 
May your summer be a great one.


----------



## Bigshug

thank you Annie for finding and posting these places that welcome motorhomers, it will be good for us and our hosts if we can support these places offering places to stay.


----------



## campervanannie

Bigshug said:


> thank you Annie for finding and posting these places that welcome motorhomers, it will be good for us and our hosts if we can support these places offering places to stay.


Hi they pop up on my Facebook newsfeed so I will post them on here when they do and anyone else who wants to add any feel free to add I’m only adding the ones that I am sure are still offering park ups post Covid.


----------



## campervanannie

Hi I have just taken over the railway bell  pub in kidderminster its right next door to the seven  valley railway we have a carpark which could take 7 camper vans over night we can do a full English for £5


----------



## campervanannie

The dog and gun Ashbourne Derbyshire 
We are opening for moterhomes on our pub carpark from 12 th April
Www.dogandpartridge.co.Uk
Serving in the garden or deliver to your motorhome of food and drink
Please come and stay with us
To book ring 01335343183 or emai info@dogandpartridge.co.Uk


----------



## AllanD

This is a brilliant thread Annie, thanks very much


----------



## Wrightpm

campervanannie said:


> METAL BRIDGE INN - CARLISLE - REOPENING
> 
> As from Monday 12th April we will be reopening and looking forward to welcoming you all and getting back to some sort of normality!
> 
> Just a couple of things... we can only serve food and drinks outdoors depending on the weather in April  however we will still be serving takeaway food and drinks that you can take back to your motorhomes.
> 
> Also, unfortunately our toilet blocks will have to remain closed until 17th May but our indoor toilets will be available to use during business hours.
> 
> So, from April 12th we will be back open and serving 7 days a week - lunch & dinner.
> 
> We cannot wait


Echo others comments about great thread Annie. Thank you..... Everyone should note however that North of Metal Bridge is bonnie Scotland and it would be worth remembering that the "Nippy Sweetie" AKA oor First Meenister may not go at pace of England and it might be worth a last minute check for the latest rules.


----------



## oppy

Wonderful Annie, thank you, just a thought though, should this be moved to 'Full Members' area?
But it's still great, ta muchly chuck


----------



## campervanannie

oppy said:


> Wonderful Annie, thank you, just a thought though, should this be moved to 'Full Members' area?
> But it's still great, ta muchly chuck


I don’t think it matters as it’s all out there on Facebook I’m just posting the ones that are confirming that they still want motorhomes after Covid .


----------



## oppy

Sorry, I'm one of those dinosaurs who don't do twitbook, this is the nearest to 'social media' that I can manage. But thanks again for the info


----------



## mariesnowgoose

oppy said:


> Sorry, I'm one of those dinosaurs who don't do twitbook, this is the nearest to 'social media' that I can manage. But thanks again for the info



Peter, be reassured that you have missed absolutely nothing of any import whatsoever on social media - zero, zilch, nada, zip, nix, nowt, sweet Fanny Adams


----------



## Sanmedin

Youtube, Twitter and Facebook are merging into one company. It's gonna be called Youtwitface.


----------



## oppy

We're blessed with folks like Annie who have our best interests at heart even if some of us do not always agree with views and observations made, we are safe. When I hear about the dreadful stuff that folks endure in the wider e culture, I'm glad to be a neanderthal. We may be, on occasions, over censored and policed, it is mostly well intended and I for one am proud and glad to be part of this caring family which is WILD CAMPING.
Keep On Rockin'


----------



## HurricaneSmith

campervanannie said:


> The dog and gun Ashbourne Derbyshire
> We are opening for moterhomes on our pub carpark from 12 th April
> Www.dogandpartridge.co.Uk
> Serving in the garden or deliver to your motorhome of food and drink
> Please come and stay with us
> To book ring 01335343183 or emai info@dogandpartridge.co.Uk


The Dog & Partridge near Dovedale........... !!!

Thanks Annie - You've just taken me back 50 years......... My old climbing club held their annual dinners in a clubroom behind that pub. Happy evenings, where the meal was piped in, uisce beatha was supped, and a sore head guaranteed.


----------



## oppy

HurricaneSmith said:


> The Dog & Partridge near Dovedale........... !!!
> 
> Thanks Annie - You've just taken me back 50 years......... My old climbing club held their annual dinners in a clubroom behind that pub. Happy evenings, where the meal was piped in, uisce beatha was supped, and a sore head guaranteed.


Our biker club did runs via there too, great stoppoff  on route


----------



## jeanette

Hello everyone, hope you are all getting booked up carefully and safely for your next holiday.. 

Would you like a tranquil and very quiet camping experience? 

We are Tracy and Gary and have a couple of spare camper van pitches on our private Animal Sanctuary home in Huby, near to York, North Yorkshire. 

We can offer you a hardstanding pitch with electric, water, wifi and toilet disposal point for a vehicle max size 7.5 m and only two vans per night for socially distance. 
(Sorry, no loo or shower this year) 

All pitch fees help us to support our rescued animals
(Chickens, donkeys, ducks, Pygmy goats, horses, dogs, cats, bunnies, guinea pigs, tortoises ) 

We are just a 10 minute walk away from our excellent Cantonese restaurant/takeaway, Traditional Country Village pub, bus stop, village shop, chippy, ice cream parlour, rambling off road walks, children’s play park. 

If you are interested in camping with us, please see the reviews from our lovely guests on our website? 

All bookings are via email or ringing us as things are moving so quickly now. 
We look forward to meeting like minded camping animal lovers. 

Thank you for looking,
Tracy and Gary 
Www.cheekychickencottageyork.co.uk


----------



## campervanannie

We are the first Aire in Loch Lomond National Park. The First Aire in Argyll and Bute. First Aire in the West Coast of Scotland.  Are we the first Aire in Scotland? We have been allowing everyone to park up for free since 2016.
To book a slot message us through here please.
See you soon
#keepitargyll #slanjlochlomond #campra #wehavemissedyou #argyllandbute #lochlomondandtrossachsnationalpark #wildaboutargyll #goodtimeswithgoodpeople #arrocharalps #destinationarrocharalps


----------



## Nabsim

campervanannie said:


> We are the first Aire in Loch Lomond National Park. The First Aire in Argyll and Bute. First Aire in the West Coast of Scotland.  Are we the first Aire in Scotland? We have been allowing everyone to park up for free since 2016.
> To book a slot message us through here please.
> See you soon
> #keepitargyll #slanjlochlomond #campra #wehavemissedyou #argyllandbute #lochlomondandtrossachsnationalpark #wildaboutargyll #goodtimeswithgoodpeople #arrocharalps #destinationarrocharalps


But where/what is it Annie, I can’t find a link


----------



## campervanannie

Nabsim said:


> But where/what is it Annie, I can’t find a link


Sorry they have @ Facebook page but it didn’t copy it in so you’ll have to google or look up there Facebook page 
The Slanj 
Loch Lomond


----------



## Nabsim

campervanannie said:


> Sorry they have @ Facebook page but it didn’t copy it in so you’ll have to google or look up there Facebook page
> The Slanj
> Loch Lomond


Thanks Annie, I was clicking on each word in case it was there but I hadn’t seen the colour difference lol


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Here's the co-ords that show a camper on their parking area:

56.202820,-4.719936

It looks like it might have been a church in a past life.


----------



## Biggarmac

The Slanj has been a well known haunt of motorhomers for years.  This year the council have made them apply for planning permission and made things more formal.


----------



## jeanette

I posted about this about a fortnight ago and this is what she posted on FB with a link


----------



## campervanannie

The Barge Inn Honey Street Devizes is opening on the 12th of April!​

















































































*Following the government guidance, we can open the campsite on the 12th of April, however, facility blocks will be CLOSED to prevent household sharing. This means that all campers at the site will need to BRING their own shower/toilet facilities.
There will be an outdoor table service with an app to order from the bar and the kitchen will be open from 12pm to order food. All service will be table service.
If you are coming to stay before the stage 3 announcement (which will hopefully be May 17th) please ensure that all bookings you have made only contain people from your household or support bubble.
All bookings are subject to change with government guidance and may have to be altered, changed or cancelled if they do not meet government rules.*
                                                                        ............................

*Anyone not been to the Barge it’s a fab pub live bands most nights great camping field but not sure what the prices will be this year.*


----------



## jeanette

️️We have missed all our campers over the last 5 months and we can not wait to welcome old and new customers back, we will be opening from 12th April.  We are over the moon to see so many fisherman/Women this week. We would like to say thank you to all our customers for your support in this difficult time. Please keep safe and we will see you all soon. ️️

️ PLEASE LIKE & SHARE OUR PAGE FOR ALL UPDATES ️
Our camping facilities are:
Open All Year
Tent Pitches
Caravan Pitches
Motorhome Pitches
Seasonal Pitches
1x Male flush toilet 1x Female flush toilet
Fresh water
Chemical Disposal
Washing Up Area
Dogs Welcome
Rallies Welcome
NO Electric pitches sorry
CAMPSITE OPENS 12TH APRIL, PLEASE CALL AND BOOK
TARIFF
£10 per pitch, per night.
4 people per pitch,
Day tickets on lake £5 pre person.

#marnlakefishing #campinguk #camping #caravan #campervan #tents #fishing #carpfishing #breamfishing #motorhome #summer #lockdown #fishing #polefishing #rodfishing #toilets #nottinghamshire #highmarnham #welcomeback


----------



## campervanannie

king Alfred Inn Burrowbridge TA7 0RB Taunton

Hello there 

From April 12th we will have 6 spaces available for self contained camper vans 

We are a dog friendly pub on the Somerset Levels close to j23, j24 & j25 of the M5- perfect for a safe & secure stop over en route to the South West  

We are based at the bottom of Burrow Mump on the Parrett Trail just where the A361 crosses the River Parrett.

We can offer water 24/7 and use of the loo whenever we're around (we live on site) 

Takeaway food and drinks are available Friday and Saturday 5-8pm and Sunday Lunch 12-2pm. We may also open the roof terrace, weather permitting 

We charge just £15pn per vehicle

Please book by leaving a voice mail on 01823698379 (I'll call you back) or by sending a pm



			https://m.facebook.com/KingAlfredInn/


----------



## Wully

Your doing well finding and posting these place’s Annie some of them look great. Keep them coming.


----------



## campervanannie

The kings head Mill Road Theddlethorpe Mablethorpe.
Now that COVID-19 lockdown restrictions are starting to ease, from April 12th 2021, The Kings Head Inn is re-opening it’s doors.
We are ready and waiting for your arrival with a range of bottled real ale, range of lagers, light beers and more. Adding to the mix is our delicious fish and chips dish.

As well as the pub re-opening its doors, the accommodation will be too.
Pop over to AirBnB to see our rented accommodation including a room with a hot tub!








						Airbnb: Holiday Rentals, Cabins, Beach Houses, Unique Homes & Experiences
					






					www.airbnb.co.uk
				




We will also still welcome camper vans and motor homes at unbeatable prices:
Part of ‘Britstops’? -It’s free to come stay with the bonus of upgrading to electric hook up for £10 a night.

We look forward to seeing you all once again, and welcoming new arrivals.

Got any questions, feel free to drop us a message or give us a call.


----------



## campervanannie

Wee update...permission was granted last week for 20 overnight parking bays at Girvan harbour and Ayr's Blackburn rd.
Fresh water and chemical waste disposal will be available.
Cost will be £5 per night. This will be 1 night only stays, and hoping to commence later this month.


----------



## Trotter

You've been busy Annie. Like Oppy, I've never mastered Facebook. Many thanks for taking the time to post these.


----------



## campervanannie

Dover Council approve new overnight parking charge for motorhomes and caravans along Marine Parade, Dover. Charge is £10 to park at any time between 1800 and 0600 the next day. There are not any plans to provide toilets or grey/black waste dumps.
Although it was made known to this and other f/b motorhome groups there were only a handful of objections from motorhome owners, but 20 objections in total.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

campervanannie said:


> Dover Council approve new overnight parking charge for motorhomes and caravans along Marine Parade, Dover. Charge is £10 to park at any time between 1800 and 0600 the next day. There are not any plans to provide toilets or grey/black waste dumps.
> Although it was made known to this and other f/b motorhome groups there were only a handful of objections from motorhome owners, but 20 objections in total.
> View attachment 95999



Completely banned from parking there throughout the day though, but they've added an extra £2.50 charge just for overnight parking without supplying any facilities.

I guess the rate isn't all that bad when you look at what their regular parking fees are. 

Maybe local residents have objected to motorhomes parking there?


----------



## Snapster

Although it’s good to see Dover council allowing the parking ( where did all the residents complaints go?) it’s still pricey. I would rather stay at Canterbury Park and Ride. 20 minutes away, but it’s cheaper, and it’s a designated site with drinking water and waste disposal point with free bus into Canterbury.


----------



## campervanannie

Snapster said:


> Although it’s good to see Dover council allowing the parking ( where did all the residents complaints go?) it’s still pricey. I would rather stay at Canterbury Park and Ride. 20 minutes away, but it’s cheaper, and it’s a designated site with drinking water and waste disposal point with free bus into Canterbury.


To be honest I’m not putting these up to say I agree with the pricing or the rules they are for information only just so people can see what still is out there post Covid.


----------



## campervanannie

Calling all motorhome and campervan owners
Do you love Cornwall? Are you wanting to visit this year? 
Have you found most places full or extremely expensive?
Why not join us at The Engine near St Ives. 

We host camper and motorhome parking 
We have a fully licensed bar and restaurant
We are only 8 minutes from St Ives and 10 minutes from Penzance and if you don’t want to take the camper then a bus will pick you up and take you to both! 

We are only a stop over site so do not have showers etc but all those that are self contained are welcome as per the government guidelines from April 12th. 

Call us to secure your space now
01736 741311 or email Inntheengine@gmail.com — at The Engine Inn


----------



## jeanette

Now that COVID-19 lockdown restrictions are starting to ease, from April 12th 2021, The Kings Head Inn is re-opening it’s doors. 
We are ready and waiting for your arrival with a range of bottled real ale, range of lagers, light beers and more. Adding to the mix is our delicious fish and chips dish. 

As well as the pub re-opening its doors, the accommodation will be too.
Pop over to AirBnB to see our rented accommodation including a room with a hot tub! 








						Airbnb: Holiday Rentals, Cabins, Beach Houses, Unique Homes & Experiences
					






					www.airbnb.co.uk
				




We will also still welcome camper vans and motor homes at unbeatable prices:
Part of ‘Britstops’? -It’s free to come stay with the bonus of upgrading to electric hook up for £10 a night. 

We look forward to seeing you all once again, and welcoming new arrivals at The Kings Head, Mill Road, Theddlethorpe, LN12 1PB

Got any questions, feel free to drop us a message or give us a call on 07855826727 & speak to Jackie


----------



## jeanette

We are opening our field next to the picturesque River Thames for motorhomes and caravans (not tents) on certain weekends throughout summer. The first being May Bank Holiday 28 May for 3 nights at a cost of £45. Go to our website for dates opened for this summer. Please be aware that it is a field but we have water and elsan emptying point. Bookings to be made individually unless it's a rally. Click on this link to our website for Terms & Conditions and to book


----------



## campervanannie




----------



## REC

jeanette said:


> We are opening our field next to the picturesque River Thames for motorhomes and caravans (not tents) on certain weekends throughout summer. The first being May Bank Holiday 28 May for 3 nights at a cost of £45. Go to our website for dates opened for this summer. Please be aware that it is a field but we have water and elsan emptying point. Bookings to be made individually unless it's a rally. Click on this link to our website for Terms & Conditions and to book  View attachment 96010View attachment 96011View attachment 96012View attachment 96017View attachment 96015


@jeanette  can't find a link? Could you post one please...or name of site? Thanks


----------



## groyne

I saw something about Redcar and Cleveland council allowing vans to stay overnight on the Majuba rd carpark. You can keep the boy racers company.


----------



## Makzine

mariesnowgoose said:


> Completely banned from parking there throughout the day though, but they've added an extra £2.50 charge just for overnight parking without supplying any facilities.
> 
> I guess the rate isn't all that bad when you look at what their regular parking fees are.
> 
> Maybe local residents have objected to motorhomes parking there?
> 
> 
> View attachment 96001


Now I read that as Disabled badge holders are free during the day but are they free overnight ????


----------



## jeanette

REC said:


> @jeanette  can't find a link? Could you post one please...or name of site? Thanks


Will find it for you


----------



## jeanette

REC said:


> @jeanette  can't find a link? Could you post one please...or name of site? Thanks


Ruth found this so hopefully that’s it


----------



## campervanannie

REC said:


> @jeanette  can't find a link? Could you post one please...or name of site? Thanks


Contact Us​SRB Moorings​Telephone 07774 701314​or email thamesriverman@gmail.com​


----------



## Pedalman

jeanette said:


> We are opening our field next to the picturesque River Thames for motorhomes and caravans (not tents) on certain weekends throughout summer. The first being May Bank Holiday 28 May for 3 nights at a cost of £45. Go to our website for dates opened for this summer. Please be aware that it is a field but we have water and elsan emptying point. Bookings to be made individually unless it's a rally. Click on this link to our website for Terms & Conditions and to book  View attachment 96010View attachment 96011View attachment 96012View attachment 96017View attachment 96015


That "field" looks very very nice, it seems farmers or landowners are catching on to the fact that money can be made from Campervans and Motorhomers.  As long as they don't start over charging ££££ ( especially if they have no facilities) things can only go well and bring in extra money for them.


----------



## jeanette

Hope this hasn’t been posted before


----------



## campervanannie

jeanette said:


> Hope this hasn’t been posted beforeView attachment 96060


Can’t find anything on their website that says it’s a motorhome stopover.


----------



## jeanette

campervanannie said:


> Can’t find anything on their website that says it’s a motorhome stopover.


I’ve had a look and can’t find it myself I’ll have another look unless someone finds it before me I found it on campera can you not see anything Annie


----------



## campervanannie

jeanette said:


> I’ve had a look and can’t find it myself I’ll have another look unless someone finds it before me I found it on campera can you not see anything Annie



they post potential sites that they are in talks with not all come to fruition I am only posting ones that have confirmed they will still allow overnight stopovers  post Covid.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

All looks positive to me - think there are are lot more savvy pub owners and other businesses who are cottoning on to the fact that motorhomes and camper vans are to be welcomed with open arms rather than vilified and turned away.

Covid has also encouraged relaxation of some of the business rules and regs which, in our case, can only be good news.

Private businesses will be getting switched on to what's possible long before your local councils!

Slowly, slowly catchee monkey?


----------



## mariesnowgoose




----------



## mariesnowgoose




----------



## campervanannie

The Brewers arms polstead Suffolk we have a huge carpark and field all campers welcome.


----------



## REC

mariesnowgoose said:


> View attachment 96090


So good you had to post it twice?    
That picture is my worst nightmare!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

REC said:


> So good you had to post it twice?
> That picture is my worst nightmare!



Don't know what happened with the picture there, Ruth


----------



## campervanannie

mariesnowgoose said:


> Don't know what happened with the picture there, Ruth


Simple one is Devon the other is Cornwall on the 12th of April.


----------



## campervanannie

Another good place


----------



## jagmanx

Thanks Annie very useful !


----------



## campervanannie

I’m SO excited to be able to welcome out first visitors to our new ‘Aire’ park up on my farm at Auchtertyre - just a couple of miles from the Isle of Skye. 
We’re on the A87, so anyone going to Skye passes our door. We’re offering overnight parking on our farm for £10, or you can pop in just to empty your toilet or fill up with water for £5. We really want you to feel welcome here! Please check out my website, 

www.overnightparking.co.uk 

No advance bookings, just rock up, park up and pop online to pay. 

Oh, and the views aren’t too bad either.


----------



## campervanannie

As from the 1st May 2021 we will be providing a campervan and caravan farmyard  stop over. Water and electricity  hook up provided.
£10 per van per night to include electric hook up and water.


----------



## Cie

These links are great, thanks Annie.
Reading them, it occurs to me that we overlook the coast and are directly on Scotland’s North East 250 route, with a front yard that could easily take a few vans.  Does anyone know what permissions etc. you need to set up a small stopover facility as it would be nice to welcome motorhomers?


----------



## campervanannie

Cie said:


> These links are great, thanks Annie.
> Reading them, it occurs to me that we overlook the coast and are directly on Scotland’s North East 250 route, with a front yard that could easily take a few vans.  Does anyone know what permissions etc. you need to set up a small stopover facility as it would be nice to welcome motorhomers?


I have no idea maybe ring the farm in Aberdeen and ask their advice just a thought.


----------



## trevskoda

Cie said:


> These links are great, thanks Annie.
> Reading them, it occurs to me that we overlook the coast and are directly on Scotland’s North East 250 route, with a front yard that could easily take a few vans.  Does anyone know what permissions etc. you need to set up a small stopover facility as it would be nice to welcome motorhomers?


Nothing i think if you dont advertise a charge, but if folk like to give a backhander/tip.


----------



## trevskoda

campervanannie said:


> I’m SO excited to be able to welcome out first visitors to our new ‘Aire’ park up on my farm at Auchtertyre - just a couple of miles from the Isle of Skye.
> We’re on the A87, so anyone going to Skye passes our door. We’re offering overnight parking on our farm for £10, or you can pop in just to empty your toilet or fill up with water for £5. We really want you to feel welcome here! Please check out my website,
> 
> www.overnightparking.co.uk
> 
> No advance bookings, just rock up, park up and pop online to pay.
> 
> Oh, and the views aren’t too bad either.


Annie im a tad worried about drinking water from the same place as toilet waste.


----------



## Cie

campervanannie said:


> I have no idea maybe ring the farm in Aberdeen and ask their advice just a thought.


Thanks Annie, that’s a good idea


----------



## Cie

trevskoda said:


> Nothing i think if you dont advertise a charge, but if folk like to give a backhander/tip.


Haha, as long as we don’t end up a cashless society eh?  Well, if you’re ever travelling the NE250 and need a stopover at a friends near Fraserburgh give me a shout


----------



## Biggarmac

Cie said:


> These links are great, thanks Annie.
> Reading them, it occurs to me that we overlook the coast and are directly on Scotland’s North East 250 route, with a front yard that could easily take a few vans.  Does anyone know what permissions etc. you need to set up a small stopover facility as it would be nice to welcome motorhomers?


Look on www.campra.org.uk who are campaigning for more motorhome stop off in the UK.  There is lots of good advice on there.


----------



## Cie

Biggarmac said:


> Look on www.campra.org.uk who are campaigning for more motorhome stop off in the UK.  There is lots of good advice on there.


Thanks Meg, I’ll do that


----------



## campervanannie

A *positive* park-up post -Back Lane Car Park in Boroughbridge, North Yorkshire, which is a lovely town to visit. They are offering motorhome parking for two nights on a honesty box system, suggesting £5. The car park has public loos although the handwash/dryer is one of those set into the wall so you won't be able to fill up your water there.


----------



## Pinkshell

campervanannie said:


> A *positive* park-up post -Back Lane Car Park in Boroughbridge, North Yorkshire, which is a lovely town to visit. They are offering motorhome parking for two nights on a honesty box system, suggesting £5. The car park has public loos although the handwash/dryer is one of those set into the wall so you won't be able to fill up your water there.View attachment 96851


Hi that's good to know we are off up that way for a week then hired a cottage for a week in scotland


----------



## trevskoda

A honesty box is fine ecept many folk dont carry cash, best a wifi and pay with paypal/bank, anyway the box is a target for tealeaves and would not last a week here.


----------



## Nabsim

trevskoda said:


> A honesty box is fine ecept many folk dont carry cash, best a wifi and pay with paypal/bank, anyway the box is a target for tealeaves and would not last a week here.


Yes I have had that first time I stopped at Glencoe ski place. Cafe was shut when we arrived and left. Stopped again a few days later though and made up for it. Always try to remember some cash these days


----------



## campervanannie

we are under Tyn y Pant, for a stopover location.  We have rebranded. We have put up new signage this past weekend to promote our stopover pitches. Based 15 mins away from Welshpool, in the rolling hills. £6 a night
Os map ref:  SJ135029; 52.617144; -3.29302
B4390 sp Berriew, contd towards Manafon,  past light railway on left, next farm house. Stop over field on right opposite.


----------



## oppy

Oh Annie thanks, Although Sue and I are staying confined to barracks thanks to you and others we now have some great info
Ta chuck


----------



## barge1914

The Lowther Arms at Mowbray on the Cumbrian coast has been bought by the community. They have renewed the pubs old camping license for the area at the back. They’ve only recently got the keys and are getting to grip with all the work that needs doing to bring it back to life. But later in the year they hope to welcome motorhomes.


----------



## campervanannie

the Yorkshire Dales at the Helwith Bridge Inn 2 miles outside Settle on the Horton in Ribblesdale road. They let campervans/motorhomes overnight in their large carpark there is an out side toilet and an outside tap also a camping field for tents with a couple of portaloos. They also have The Hotel Paradiso a very small bunkhouse.
The landlord and landlady are really friendly and the food is reasonably priced and large portions they have real ale and a good selection of beers at a reasonable price.


----------



## campervanannie

Hi guys I’m the landlord of The Swan At Coombe Hill Gl194ba on the A38. We would like to welcome you back for your overnight stays in our car park from 18th May onwards. Book by phone once open on 01242680227 or email sknowles1974@googlemail.com and I’ll get you booked in. Please give us a like and a share on our Facebook page and help us spread the word. — at The Swan At Coombe Hill


----------



## yorkslass

trevskoda said:


> A honesty box is fine ecept many folk dont carry cash, best a wifi and pay with paypal/bank, anyway the box is a target for tealeaves and would not last a week here.


Thankfully Boroghbridge is a a genteel town.......as for payment.....don't have PayPal or a WI fi phone so cash for me,


----------



## trevskoda

yorkslass said:


> Thankfully Boroghbridge is a a genteel town.......as for payment.....don't have PayPal or a WI fi phone so cash for me,


Time to keep up, paypal is easy to use, as for mobiles.


----------



## jeanette

I don’t know if this has been posted before but I’m sure someone will tell me if it has....

Last week I posted The Mill campsite, Aire stopover field. I was very vague with.location of this stopover. We have two pitches (possibly more if required) with the use of drinking water tap, and chemical point for £6 a night in the honesty box. After members asking about 3 words I have managed to get connected and can update you all on .

DO NOT FOLLOW SAT NAV

Post code: SY21 8BJ
Manafon, Nr Welshpool 

Take B4390 to Berriew, keep following the road round in the village. Pass thro Pant-y-fridd, down hill.  Pass light railway on left,  next farm house with white circle in top of bricks. Camp/stopover in opposite field. 

Here is a precise what3words address, made of 3 random words. Every 3 metre square in the world has its own unique what3words address. 









						///ditching.dime.elevator
					

This is the what3words address for a 3 metre square location near Llanfair Caereinion, Powys.




					w3w.co


----------



## campervanannie

campervans​Campervans and motorhomes (also referred to as motor caravans) which exceed 5.5m in length are permitted in 12 East Suffolk car parks. However, these vehicles must not exceed 8m in length.

These car parks are:


The Grove, Felixstowe, IP11 9GA
Garrison Lane, Felixstowe, IP11 7SH (in designated coach bays).
Manor Terrace, Felixstowe, IP11 2EN 
Clifflands, Felixstowe, IP11 9SJ 
Sutton Heath Picnic Area, Sutton Heath, IP12 3TG
Upper Hollesley Common, Upper Hollesley Common, IP12 3HU (caution advised due to low tree canopy)
Slaughden, Aldeburgh, IP15 6DE
Thorpe Road, Aldeburgh, IP16 4NR (in southern half only, as signed)
Belvedere Road, Lowestoft, NR33 0PR (in designated coach bays)
Nicholas Everitt Park, Oulton Broad, NR33 9JT (in designated coach bays)
Harbour Quay East, Southwold, IP18 6TA
Southwold Pier, Southwold, IP18 6BN (in designated motor caravan bays).
Please also be aware that while all suitable vehicles are permitted to remain in our car parks overnight, no ‘camping’ (ie sleeping in vehicles) is allowed.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Thanks Annie, the Southwold Pier car park would be great if the numbers were known and we stood a chance of getting in.

We love the naughty water clock where the mechanical figures drop their trousers. 

We've camped in that area many times, but never tried the car park. Sadly, once it gets out, I bet it's quickly rammed.


----------



## molly 2

£60 a night for 2 adult's and 2 kids


----------



## mariesnowgoose

molly 2 said:


> £60 a night for 2 adult's and 2 kids



Where's that, Baz?


----------



## campervanannie

Overnighted here The Swan, Little Chart, Kent. Really friendly staff good food with toilet and shower. Ring ahead for spot no cost just eat and drink with them.


----------



## Makzine

campervanannie said:


> Overnighted here The Swan, Little Chart, Kent. Really friendly staff good food with toilet and shower. Ring ahead for spot no cost just eat and drink with them.


Next time you go there let us know as we are only in the next village


----------



## campervanannie

The Breighton  Ferry pub /camp site off the beaten track , 20 mins from York 40 mins from Brid ,On site 24/7 loos and showers .£5 per adult per night .


----------



## Rolyan57

campervanannie said:


> A *positive* park-up post -Back Lane Car Park in Boroughbridge, North Yorkshire, which is a lovely town to visit. They are offering motorhome parking for two nights on a honesty box system, suggesting £5. The car park has public loos although the handwash/dryer is one of those set into the wall so you won't be able to fill up your water there.View attachment 96851


It’s worth noting though that there are only 2 bays designated.  My concern is that this will be ignored and the councils last line will then be put into effect.


----------



## bigbarry

mariesnowgoose said:


> Just had a quick shufty at the Tan Hill Inn.
> Was always a good spot for a stopover or a meet in the past?
> 
> Prices all seem to include a full English breakfast (whether you want one or not!), which could mean it is still reasonable compared to other campsites or expensive new overnight 'car parks' / aires.
> 
> Motorhomes and tent campers:-
> 
> "We are charging adults £20 pppn including breakfast and children £10 including breakfast (these are peak times).
> Off peak adults £15 pppn including breakfast and children £8 pppn including breakfast.
> You can stay in the carparks and enjoy the magnificent views and stay overnight as long as you wish."
> 
> Think they *may* be opening their shower facilities up as well? Which is a lot more than the CMC are currently planning on doing.
> Looks like Tan Hill have made a bit of effort to set up outside covid facilities for drinking etc., like a lot of other pubs I guess, but still... ?
> 
> Linky here: Tan Hill Inn - Motorhomes


This is another example of why I'm thinking of giving up Motorhoming, I can go to Travelodge where I have a warm room ensuite clean sheets for £29 per night


----------



## campervanannie

Rolyan57 said:


> It’s worth noting though that there are only 2 bays designated.  My concern is that this will be ignored and the councils last line will then be put into effect.


Then don’t go simples.


----------



## campervanannie

bigbarry said:


> This is another example of why I'm thinking of giving up Motorhoming, I can go to Travelodge where I have a warm room ensuite clean sheets for £29 per night


More room for the rest of us then and I have en-suite in my van and my sheets are clean plus the posts I put up are for information only it’s not compulsory that you go.


----------



## peter palance

campervanannie said:


> METAL BRIDGE INN - CARLISLE - REOPENING
> 
> As from Monday 12th April we will be reopening and looking forward to welcoming you all and getting back to some sort of normality!
> 
> Just a couple of things... we can only serve food and drinks outdoors depending on the weather in April  however we will still be serving takeaway food and drinks that you can take back to your motorhomes.
> 
> Also, unfortunately our toilet blocks will have to remain closed until 17th May but our indoor toilets will be available to use during business hours.
> 
> So, from April 12th we will be back open and serving 7 days a week - lunch & dinner.
> 
> We cannot wait


sorry post code please. thanks ok pj. stay safe


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Metal Bridge Inn, Bents Farm, Carlisle, CA6 4HD. The postcode takes you pretty much to the door.

If, like me, you prefer Lat/long, then please use 54.97371, -3.00836


----------



## jeanette

Hope this works and it’s not me 

Brand new motorhome/campervan pitches at The Wilson's Arms at Torver, near Lake Coniston. We arrived yesterday and are still the only ones pitched up. Lovely pub/beer garden, absolutely spotless very friendly and helpful staff, and very dog friendly. Portaloo toilets available if needed. Lovely walk along the lakeside into Consiton today, took just over an hour and the scenery was stunning and lots of swimming opportunities for our two Springers before they were back on their leads as we approached the many grazing sheep with their beautiful lambs. — at The Wilsons Arms


----------



## Budgie

The Cottage in Haxby outskirts of York, Free but do make sure you spend, we had fantastic Sunday lunch, only £4.05 for a day bus ticket into York and back


----------



## jeanette

Saw this today don’t know if it’s been posted
Ayr beach now open to motorhome. £5 overnight one night only no return within 24 hours. Temporary waste disposal including toilet disposal. Water but not for drinking


----------



## Rolyan57

campervanannie said:


> Then don’t go simples.


What on Earth are you on about?  I’m warning people (as I was there recently) that there are only 2 bays. Plus a large sign saying it’s a trial and will be removed if abused.


----------



## Rolyan57

bigbarry said:


> This is another example of why I'm thinking of giving up Motorhoming, I can go to Travelodge where I have a warm room ensuite clean sheets for £29 per night


I wouldn’t give up motorhoming, but I wouldn’t stop at Tan Hill.  Personally I found it vastly overhyped (this was when it was only £5pp).  To now charge £40 a night for us to park up on the side of the road is ridiculous. Especially as there is free roadside parking immediately opposite.  The restaurant food was average at best and the managers response was tepid and indifferent, a bit like the potatoes.
I think the best plan is to enjoy the drive over, which is amazing, have a drink, then move on to a local pub offering a free night.


----------



## mickymost

jeanette said:


> Saw this today don’t know if it’s been posted
> Ayr beach now open to motorhome. £5 overnight one night only no return within 24 hours. Temporary waste disposal including toilet disposal. Water but not for drinkingView attachment 97643


Great but appears cars still using motor home only bays in those pictures


----------



## jeanette

mickymost said:


> Great but appears cars still using motor home only bays in those pictures


I noticed that they mustn’t be able to read


----------



## mickymost

Either that or being awkward 


jeanette said:


> I noticed that they mustn’t be able to read


----------



## campervanannie

On route to Ludlow in Shropshire and stopped off at this fab little pub that has campervan parking around back for the price of a meal

Has outdoor loos and drinking water hose for topping up your tank

Very friendly staff at the #BoarsHead in #Aust, Bristol


----------



## Ferris day off

Biggarmac said:


> The Tan Hill Inn is £20 per person per night.  It would have to be a good breakfast for that price.


I'm at Tan Hill now. I'm travelling solo and it cost me £15. They knock a fiver off when it's off peak.


----------



## peejay

There is a good free carpark at the Margaret Street car park, Thaxted that specifically welcomes motorhomes overnight. Its not far off the M11, just to the south east of Saffron Walden. The town has good facilities including a nice church and an impressive windmill.
Parking is free in the (2 - 3) motorhome designated spaces for up to 48hrs in any 14 day period.
There is a public toilet block open during the day.

We often use it to break up our journey to/from the tunnel.

Co-ords - 51.95578 0.34311 - are for the motorhome specific slots at the top end of the car park.

If you do use it, please make sure you thank them for the facility by emailing them at info@*thaxted*.co.uk








Pete


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Ferris day off said:


> I'm at Tan Hill now. I'm travelling solo and it cost me £15. They knock a fiver off when it's off peak.



What's the breakfast like?


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone, thank you for accepting me into the group.

Myself and my family live along the Great Glen Way, we also have direct access to Loch Oich through a private path in our garden which is a stones throw away.

We are renting space for campervans to park overnight with options to rent our Canadian canoe & Fatyaks, life jackets available (adults & children). I can also take you on a guided fresh water swim ( or a quick dunk, which is preferred on a more chilly day :-D)

For availability or any questions please feel free to send me a direct message.

Happy Holidays


----------



## jeanette




----------



## jeanette

Just seen this


----------



## Deleted member 56601

Walcott, Norfolk
52.843779 N
1.498084 E




Small campsite very close to the beach.


----------



## jeanette

Just saw this on FB


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Full facilities, so equates to a proper campsite. £25 per night.

The heated loos sound nice when it gets cold!   

Auchrannie Resort - Motorhome Pitches


----------



## oppy

jeanette said:


> Hello everyone, hope you are all getting booked up carefully and safely for your next holiday..
> 
> Would you like a tranquil and very quiet camping experience?
> 
> We are Tracy and Gary and have a couple of spare camper van pitches on our private Animal Sanctuary home in Huby, near to York, North Yorkshire.
> 
> We can offer you a hardstanding pitch with electric, water, wifi and toilet disposal point for a vehicle max size 7.5 m and only two vans per night for socially distance.
> (Sorry, no loo or shower this year)
> 
> All pitch fees help us to support our rescued animals
> (Chickens, donkeys, ducks, Pygmy goats, horses, dogs, cats, bunnies, guinea pigs, tortoises )
> 
> We are just a 10 minute walk away from our excellent Cantonese restaurant/takeaway, Traditional Country Village pub, bus stop, village shop, chippy, ice cream parlour, rambling off road walks, children’s play park.
> 
> If you are interested in camping with us, please see the reviews from our lovely guests on our website?
> 
> All bookings are via email or ringing us as things are moving so quickly now.
> We look forward to meeting like minded camping animal lovers.
> 
> Thank you for looking,
> Tracy and Gary
> Www.cheekychickencottageyork.co.uk


£25 per night !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## campervanannie

oppy said:


> £25 per night !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Unfortunately Oppy this thread has gone off track it was meant to show pubs and small cheapish sites that are still open and allowing stopovers after Covid.


----------



## oppy

campervanannie said:


> Unfortunately Oppy this thread has gone off track it was meant to show pubs and small cheapish sites that are still open and allowing stopovers after Covid.


Thanks Annie, Sue and I are trying to break out next week, so we have booked a couple of nights at Marham lake for Monday and Tuesday (thanks) and then try a couple of pub stops, but it's wonderful that you have started this thread, well for this dotty old soul anyway 
Luvya 
Peter


----------



## maingate

campervanannie said:


> Unfortunately Oppy this thread has gone off track it was meant to show pubs and small cheapish sites that are still open and allowing stopovers after Covid.


I don't think Pubs are cheap stopovers ...... costs me a bloody fortune for 2 meals and her Brandy and Babychams.


----------



## jeanette

I thought this thread was for  anywhere  that was open for stopovers or sites that would and could accommodate Motorhomes and offering park ups post Covid but apparently I must have miss read it somewhere on this thread, that someone posted but I’m sure I didn’t...


----------



## jeanette

oppy said:


> £25 per night !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Oppy you don’t have to pay it, like someone posted that they are only adding the ones that are offering park ups post Covid


----------



## oppy

Once again I offer grateful thanks to the lovely Annie. Sue and I have just spent two wonderful nights in a field by a fishing lake and apart from a tent we were the only folks there (ok there are 7 caravans used as weekend escapes, but all is peace). Last evening we heard a strange booming noise, it turned out to be a pair of bitterns who eventually ran across the field to the lake, saw kingfishers too. Sadly Sue twisted her back so we came home today. But it has I think been a help for me working through my neurosis, so again, thanks my friend. The couple who own the site are both in their late 70s and live on a similar planet as many of us do. Location and other stuff I will do on full member chat should it be needed. The only problem was clog dancing crows at 4.00am , but they were gone by half past and it was past 10 when we awoke.
So the Oppy is trying to break out-------step one


----------



## Robmac

oppy said:


> Once again I offer grateful thanks to the lovely Annie. Sue and I have just spent two wonderful nights in a field by a fishing lake and apart from a tent we were the only folks there (ok there are 7 caravans used as weekend escapes, but all is peace). Last evening we heard a strange booming noise, it turned out to be a pair of bitterns who eventually ran across the field to the lake, saw kingfishers too. Sadly Sue twisted her back so we came home today. But it has I think been a help for me working through my neurosis, so again, thanks my friend. The couple who own the site are both in their late 70s and live on a similar planet as many of us do. Location and other stuff I will do on full member chat should it be needed. The only problem was clog dancing crows at 4.00am , but they were gone by half past and it was past 10 when we awoke.
> So the Oppy is trying to break out-------step one



It's quite weird the first time you hear Bitterns booming.

Completely puzzled me as to what it was when I first heard them.


----------



## jeanette




----------



## campervanannie

This is the most wonderful.place to stay. £13 a night Inc hook up and use of indoor swimming pool. Two miles from Hay on Wye. Can't believe there are only two vans and a few tents on site this weekend. You can eat/ drink at the hotel should you want a break from cooking in your van. Baskerville Hall.


----------



## Robmac

Looks great Annie - any hounds about?


----------



## campervanannie

Robmac said:


> Looks great Annie - any hounds about?


No idea  I just stole this from Facebook but it looks like a great place.


----------



## Robmac

campervanannie said:


> No idea  I just stole this from Facebook but it looks like a great place.



I've just put it on a bikers Whatsapp group I'm a member of Annie. Tent camping for £8 per night and you still get use of the indoor pool!  

We're sorting a meet there.


----------



## Robmac

Just been reading the history of Baskerville Hall.

It turns out that Arthur Conan Doyle was a close friend of the Baskervilles and based his book on a local legend.


----------



## trevskoda

campervanannie said:


> This is the most wonderful.place to stay. £13 a night Inc hook up and use of indoor swimming pool. Two miles from Hay on Wye. Can't believe there are only two vans and a few tents on site this weekend. You can eat/ drink at the hotel should you want a break from cooking in your van. Baskerville Hall.View attachment 100106


So it was you in my garden this morning, tut tut.


----------



## jeanette

If you're planning to visit north Wales in your motorhome during the summer holidays did you know that you can stay in our car park overnight - for free?
If you're stopping over, we do ask that you register with the shop when you arrive. If you find you are struggling to get here by closing time then please just call ahead and leave your details and an estimated time of arrival. Tel: 01490 411 100.
We appreciate your support at the moment and would welcome you visiting our Farmshop, Cafe, Takeaway or Drive Thru while you stay.
Further information and our opening times are available on our website: https://rhug.co.uk/overnight-camping


----------



## HurricaneSmith

campervanannie said:


> This is the most wonderful.place to stay. £13 a night Inc hook up and use of indoor swimming pool. Two miles from Hay on Wye. Can't believe there are only two vans and a few tents on site this weekend. You can eat/ drink at the hotel should you want a break from cooking in your van. Baskerville Hall.View attachment 100106


I can't thank you enough Annie! 

I'm a huge fan of Kilvert's Diary and had no idea you could camp at Clyro Court. Camping there would mean it's only a 2 mile walk into Clyro, where Ralph Baskerville owned most of the cottages, and a similar distance further to see the remains of the "Old Soldier's" cottage where the diarist dug his potatoes.


----------



## jeanette

Borrowed from Facebook 

Shared (with permission) from another group 
Hi we have just opened a small park with 4 pitches for motorhomes and campervans. We have black and grey waste disposal and free WiFi, refuge. NO EHU . Please check out our page for further info.
 Eyemouth Sea Aire  with a gate into the Cutty Sark beer garden  25% discount for blue badge holders as we have level access to the beach and town from our site. Scottish borders, Eyemouth. 
£20.00 per night, per van. 
£15.00 per night with blue badge discount
£5.00 waste drop off only.





						Facebook Groups
					

Eyemouth Sea Aire has 333 members. Sea Aire is Eyemouth's first Motorhome only “Aire.” It’s a 4 pitch, family-run Motorhome-only park with water point, black and grey water disposal, situated next to...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## jeanette

Sharing (with permission) from owner


----------



## campervanannie




----------



## campervanannie

Now this May say no sleeping in vehicles in the small print but taken as read for now. 
Langton road Blandford Forum DT11 7DZ


----------



## campervanannie

Working in partnership with Cumbria Tourism we have identified some locations for overnight stays. 
We would like visitors to experience some of the beautiful places Barrow and the surrounding areas have to offer.  From Furness Abbey, a historic English Heritage site on the outskirts of Barrow, to the award winning Nature reserves, this Victorian town steeped with industrial history, has something to offer campervan enthusiasts.
The spaces available in Barrow will be at Furness Abbey, Barrow Park, Bigger Bank North and Bigger Bank South.





The limited spaces are free and on a first come first served basis.  If the space of your first choice location are full, you will need to try alternative sites.  The parking bays will be signposted and have a QR code for easy booking.
Users must vacate the site by 12 noon the following day.
Users of the sites must read and agree with the Code of Conduct and then book daily via the link


----------



## Biggarmac

Ooh I'll have to go and check out this other Biggar.


----------



## jeanette

Just seen this in another group - apparently this was spotted at Aira Force Penrith, Lake District. Good move by the National Trust


----------



## Biggarmac

There are three car parks in the Lake district where they are trialling "Stay the night".  They are not advertising this as they don't want to be inundated!  NT rangers in the Cumbria have more details.  My unreliable information also gives Dungeon Ghyll National Trust Carpark as another of the places in the trial.


----------



## Debroos

Are these placesnon the poi map?
If not is there a map anywhere that has them?
We are not venturing far this year but next summer they could come in very handy...
btw have no idea how to access anything on facebook.


----------



## Biggarmac

Debroos said:


> Are these places on the poi map?
> If not is there a map anywhere that has them?
> We are not venturing far this year but next summer they could come in very handy...
> btw have no idea how to access anything on facebook.


Hopefully by next year things will be clearer and many more NT sites will be allowing overnight parking, so by the time you are venturing out there should be more info available.  Don't hold your breath though.


----------



## Stu2

Thats really positive though i may wait till back end of year to try as i would imagine this will be oversubcribed whilst the kids on holiday.


----------



## campervanannie

So this is how you encourage overnight stays but endure your carpark is clear of MH through the day if I read it correctly, if you overhang 2 bays during the day you pay parking for both bays but at night you only pay £10 that covers 2 bays.


----------



## trevskoda

How do you pay if you dont have a fancy mobile and or no signal, why not a credit card reading thingy like fuel stations have.


----------



## campervanannie

icannot work out f they take motorhomes on the website but its worth a phone call if it takes your fancy.

Devon EX20 3QT. The Cider Vat wild camping any where on the farm £10, cider tour and farm shop.





						The Cider Vat
					

The Cider Vat farm shop



					thecidervat.co.uk


----------



## number14

jeanette said:


> Just seen this in another group - apparently this was spotted at Aira Force Penrith, Lake District. Good move by the National Trust View attachment 101000


Just read this post again and was struck by the rather begrudging wording on the sign. It could have read "Why not stay the night in this lovely location.  Only £10pn." or some such, but, no, it's "We'd better do something about these blasted motorhomes ruining the local environment and because we've been lobbied mercilessly by our members"

Still,  grateful for small concessions. I just hope the feral few don't spoil it. 

(Sorry for the grumpy post. Had a dodgy curry at the weekend and now reaping the rewards)


----------



## campervanannie

The Grampian Transport Musium
Got a campervan? Vising the North East? Why not make use of our Campervan Initiative! 

Self-sufficient campervans can now stay on our secure site free of charge when museum admission is purchased for the day prior or after. 

The museum site is secure, quiet and close to shops and eateries. 

So as the staycation boom continues why not pop in past! 

🎟Tickets - https://bit.ly/3COeNWa 

More information - https://bit.ly/3k2BCwV

#campervan #camping #grampiantransportmuseum #camper #campinglife #camperlife #campervanlife #campervanadventures #campervanconversion #campervanlifestyle #scotland #aberdeenshire


----------



## Lemut

campervanannie said:


> Working in partnership with Cumbria Tourism we have identified some locations for overnight stays.
> We would like visitors to experience some of the beautiful places Barrow and the surrounding areas have to offer.  From Furness Abbey, a historic English Heritage site on the outskirts of Barrow, to the award winning Nature reserves, this Victorian town steeped with industrial history, has something to offer campervan enthusiasts.
> The spaces available in Barrow will be at Furness Abbey, Barrow Park, Bigger Bank North and Bigger Bank South.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The limited spaces are free and on a first come first served basis.  If the space of your first choice location are full, you will need to try alternative sites.  The parking bays will be signposted and have a QR code for easy booking.
> Users must vacate the site by 12 noon the following day.
> Users of the sites must read and agree with the Code of Conduct and then book daily via the link


Hi, Thank you for the update- appreciated.  Just checked Barrow Park and it has the following on it's web sit https://www.barrowbc.gov.uk/visitor...Vaw3S2rr3gWevVwgFryFZWMU1&cshid=1629262861635 
 The park gates are locked: April 1st to October 31st - 9.00pm until 7.30am  
       November 1st until 31st March - 7.00pm until 7.30am
Is this the same place shown in the picture?


----------



## Tookey

campervanannie said:


> The Grampian Transport Musium
> Got a campervan? Vising the North East? Why not make use of our Campervan Initiative!
> 
> Self-sufficient campervans can now stay on our secure site free of charge when museum admission is purchased for the day prior or after.
> 
> The museum site is secure, quiet and close to shops and eateries.
> 
> So as the staycation boom continues why not pop in past!
> 
> 🎟Tickets - https://bit.ly/3COeNWa
> 
> More information - https://bit.ly/3k2BCwV
> 
> #campervan #camping #grampiantransportmuseum #camper #campinglife #camperlife #campervanlife #campervanadventures #campervanconversion #campervanlifestyle #scotland #aberdeenshireView attachment 101137


The positive versus negative posts about overnighting decisions taken by authority/organisation/business just suddenly seemed to have evened out over the last week or so on the forum  

We would have no interest in that museum but if reasonably priced would consider to buy a ticket and support them


----------



## campervanannie

Lemut said:


> Hi, Thank you for the update- appreciated.  Just checked Barrow Park and it has the following on it's web sit https://www.barrowbc.gov.uk/visitor...Vaw3S2rr3gWevVwgFryFZWMU1&cshid=1629262861635
> The park gates are locked: April 1st to October 31st - 9.00pm until 7.30am
> November 1st until 31st March - 7.00pm until 7.30am
> Is this the same place shown in the picture?


I have no idea maybe they have not updated their website since making the decision to allow overnight parking this is the other sign now on the car parks mentioned


----------



## campervanannie

Hi, we’ve just opened an overnight stopover at our cottage near Fraserburgh, Aberdeenshire, on the NE 250 Route 

£5 per night per van  water available

Please like or follow our Facebook page for more info Glenbuchty Stopover Motorhome Aire

Hardstanding for up to 5 self contained vans (any type/size including twin axle, RVs, panel vans, signwritten, conversions)
Pets welcome
Recycling bins
Seating areas
Sea Views
Strolling distance to ASDA and McDonalds. 
️Historic harbour town of Fraserburgh about 10-15 mins walk.
Opposite the coastal cycle path
Happy to take bookings or just drop in if you’re passing.

Find us on Searchforsites, WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN, Campy or Google Maps
www.glenbuchtystopover.co.uk
What3words: squashes.them.parsnip
Hope to meet some of you soon


----------



## trevskoda

campervanannie said:


> Hi, we’ve just opened an overnight stopover at our cottage near Fraserburgh, Aberdeenshire, on the NE 250 Route
> 
> £5 per night per van  water available
> 
> Please like or follow our Facebook page for more info Glenbuchty Stopover Motorhome Aire
> 
> Hardstanding for up to 5 self contained vans (any type/size including twin axle, RVs, panel vans, signwritten, conversions)
> Pets welcome
> Recycling bins
> Seating areas
> Sea Views
> Strolling distance to ASDA and McDonalds.
> ️Historic harbour town of Fraserburgh about 10-15 mins walk.
> Opposite the coastal cycle path
> Happy to take bookings or just drop in if you’re passing.
> 
> Find us on Searchforsites, WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN, Campy or Google Maps
> www.glenbuchtystopover.co.uk
> What3words: squashes.them.parsnip
> Hope to meet some of you soon


Heres me thinking you were poor, shall i stop the whip round now.    well done and sorted you.


----------



## Rolyan57

trevskoda said:


> Heres me thinking you were poor, shall i stop the whip round now.    well done and sorted you.


I think campervanannie just copies and posts these from other sources as a favour to us. I don’t think she’s actually opened one.


----------



## trevskoda

Rolyan57 said:


> I think campervanannie just copies and posts these from other sources as a favour to us. I don’t think she’s actually opened one.


There is me thinking she had got the 6 numbers up, just about to send my begging letter, maybe next time.


----------



## campervanannie

trevskoda said:


> There is me thinking she had got the 6 numbers up, just about to send my begging letter, maybe next time.


Better luck next time Trev.


----------



## Biggarmac

New aire in Dumfries & Galloway.  Craig Croft, Lauriston, Castle Douglas.  DG7 2PT.  In Dark Sky Park.  Overlooks the Kite feeding station.  Water available.  £6 per night.  Ring first to check availability  07436863223.  
Dogs allowed (up to 2) but must be kept on leads on site.  Walks directly into forest from site.


----------



## REC

Need a campervanannie  for the rest of the country!
ps. My autocorrect wrote camper cannabis, then camppregnancies  instead of name!!


----------



## campervanannie

Our newly developed stopover facility the ‘Cairngorm Campervan Site’ will be available to book from today, Monday 6 September 2021.

The site offers security for those touring the Cairngorms in their campervan/motorhome with 45 individual pitches, a code locked entry system as well as essential facilities including a water feeds and disposal points for grey water, chemical waste and refuse you will have everything you need for an overnight stay.

Advance booking is essential for this facility. Pitches can be booked online through our website on a single night basis up until 11AM on the day.

To learn more about the site, it’s facilities and the stunning land that surrounds it please visit our website - https://www.cairngormmountain.co.uk/cairngorm-campervan-site/

#cairngormmountain
#cairngormcampervansite
#campervanninginthecairngorms

i believe it’s £15 per unit per night. I’ve camped here for years for free so I don't mind having to pay now.


----------



## Robmac

campervanannie said:


> Our newly developed stopover facility the ‘Cairngorm Campervan Site’ will be available to book from today, Monday 6 September 2021.
> 
> The site offers security for those touring the Cairngorms in their campervan/motorhome with 45 individual pitches, a code locked entry system as well as essential facilities including a water feeds and disposal points for grey water, chemical waste and refuse you will have everything you need for an overnight stay.
> 
> Advance booking is essential for this facility. Pitches can be booked online through our website on a single night basis up until 11AM on the day.
> 
> To learn more about the site, it’s facilities and the stunning land that surrounds it please visit our website - https://www.cairngormmountain.co.uk/cairngorm-campervan-site/
> 
> #cairngormmountain
> #cairngormcampervansite
> #campervanninginthecairngorms
> 
> i believe it’s £15 per unit per night. I’ve camped here for years for free so I don't mind having to pay now.
> 
> View attachment 101668



It's a stunning spot Annie, I've also stayed there many times.


----------



## 2cv

campervanannie said:


> Our newly developed stopover facility the ‘Cairngorm Campervan Site’ will be available to book from today, Monday 6 September 2021.
> 
> The site offers security for those touring the Cairngorms in their campervan/motorhome with 45 individual pitches, a code locked entry system as well as essential facilities including a water feeds and disposal points for grey water, chemical waste and refuse you will have everything you need for an overnight stay.
> 
> Advance booking is essential for this facility. Pitches can be booked online through our website on a single night basis up until 11AM on the day.
> 
> To learn more about the site, it’s facilities and the stunning land that surrounds it please visit our website - https://www.cairngormmountain.co.uk/cairngorm-campervan-site/
> 
> #cairngormmountain
> #cairngormcampervansite
> #campervanninginthecairngorms
> 
> i believe it’s £15 per unit per night. I’ve camped here for years for free so I don't mind having to pay now.
> 
> View attachment 101668



I’ve often stayed there and left a donation. Doubt I’ll go now that it needs booking and serried ranks of vans. Oh well, that seems to be the way as more of these are opened.


----------



## Robmac

2cv said:


> I’ve often stayed there and left a donation. Doubt I’ll go now that it needs booking and serried ranks of vans. Oh well, that seems to be the way as more of these are opened.



I agree Bill.

Although I would use it as a stopover to empty tanks etc. But I know a few wildcamps in the area still.

They will probably get signs with TRO's now though.


----------



## campervanannie

Causeway farm Weymouth 
£13 pn with electric 
Dt49rx


----------



## trevskoda

campervanannie said:


> Causeway farm Weymouth
> £13 pn with electric
> Dt49rx


Unlucky for some.


----------



## seadogjon

Lemut said:


> Hi, Thank you for the update- appreciated.  Just checked Barrow Park and it has the following on it's web sit https://www.barrowbc.gov.uk/visitor...Vaw3S2rr3gWevVwgFryFZWMU1&cshid=1629262861635
> The park gates are locked: April 1st to October 31st - 9.00pm until 7.30am
> November 1st until 31st March - 7.00pm until 7.30am
> Is this the same place shown in the picture?


No its by the park its the exit road out of the leisure centre.


----------



## jeanette

This is Helmsley


----------



## campervanannie

Harlech leisure centre.  £2 day ,£8 overnight =£10 for 24 hours. Honesty box. Near golf course. Level walk/cycle to huge, sandy beach. Railway station short walk . Village shop short walk. Pub. Superb castle. Cafes and restaurant near castle. — at Harlech Castle


----------



## jeanette

Great new Aire in Yorkshire 10 mins from A1 so will make a great overnight stop.
We stayed on site and had a very quite night.
The location is a perfect stop on journeys north and south.
Located in an old quarry it is a dive centre and has watersports available.

Pitches are hardstanding overlooking the lake.
Electronic  Security gate and cctv
Water and grey waste but no elsan at the moment.
Small cafe onsite.
£10 per night.

In order to access the site you must ring sharon first on  07841964023

Blue Lagoon

Spring Lodge Lake
Northfield Lane
Womersley, Yorkshire DN6 9BB

cocoons.dock.hostels

Please support Sharon and Martin in their new venture 









						Blue Lagoon
					

Details for Blue Lagoon a Overnight parking - with services Womersley, North Yorkshire, England, United Kingdom, DN6 9BB



					www.searchforsites.co.uk


----------



## jeanette

We are very excited to announce our motorhome aire de service will run from the 2nd November 2021 to the 24th March 2022 (closed from 23rd December to the 2nd January).

The aire de service will run on part of our caravan site , with gravel or gravel and concrete pitches. The first photo shows the area that will be used-sorry no caravans allowed during the aire de service season.

Please note that only motorhomes can book as the park shower block and toilet facilities are closed. If you are in a campervan but have all of the facilities you need including toilet, shower, water, etc then please book as a motorhome.

Each pitch will accommodate your unit size as stated and an awning area. However, there is no space for additional vehicles which will need to be parked in the car park.

Prices

£15.00 Hardstanding pitch with electric hook-up point (16 amps). Gravel only or gravel and concrete options

£18.00 Hardstanding fully serviced with electric hook-up point (16amps), grey waste on pitch and water point on pitch

Advanced booking is essential to guarantee a pitch. At the time of booking, full contact details will be required and payment made in full. Bookings on the day can be taken if there is availability and we recommend calling and booking rather than just showing up to avoid disappointment.

Arrival is between 12 noon and 6pm. Late arrivals will not have access to the site. Upon arrival please stop outside the swimming pool and check in at the pool reception. You will be given an information sheet for your stay and your pitch number. Departure by 11am on day of departure.

Maximum stay is 2 nights

On-site we have a motorhome waste disposal point, water point, waste/recycling points, and each pitch has electric hook up included in the price.

Group bookings - We do not accept group bookings of more than two units.

Park location - Jubilee Park is located just a 5 minute walk from Woodhall Spa Village centre. In the village there are pubs, restaurants, shops, takeaways and two supermarkets. Jubilee Park itself has a fitness suite and beautiful park gardens open year-round.

Free Wifi is available on site.

Dogs - Dogs are allowed on site but a maximum of two per pitch. All dogs must be kept on short leads of no more than two meters while they are in Jubilee Park (including the gardens).

To check availability or book online please follow this link. https://www.jubileeparkwoodhallspa.co.uk/aire-de-service-book-now
More information is available here





						Aire De Service
					

Jubilee Park Woodhall Spa - Charity




					www.jubileeparkwoodhallspa.co.uk
				




Please can we take this opportunity to thank the organisation CAMpRA for their help and guidance in setting this up. Special thanks goes to Jacqui.


----------



## jeanette




----------



## jeanette

We have just opened we can take three motorhomes or camper vans .
We have services ie emptying your toilet but only use green in your tank as we are on septic tank. 
We have grey waste also . 
Electricity for one at the moment more to be added.
Fresh drinking water you can fill your tanks etc .
We are based in a little village called lauerstion . 
If you like walking . Cycling. Bird watching . We get red kites fly around and above your house . We are in a dark sky park. Red kite feeding station is only a mile away 
And you can see the property from we’re you are .
We ask that you keep your dogs on lead at all times you are on site. Only two dogs . 
Possibly three it all depends on what breed they are .
We have working dogs so don’t let them run free around the garden.
It’s £10 unit with services . Or £6 with out services Hook up is at £3 a night . 
Please ring to check availability 
On 07436863223 
And it’s Craig Croft lauerstion castle Douglas Dumfries and Galloway Scotland . DG72PT 
Thank you and hope to see you sometime


----------



## jeanette




----------



## campervanannie

another to add to the list


----------



## witzend

mariesnowgoose said:


> I guess they want to try and maximise the takings from every visitor where possible?


Surely you mean Rip em Off


----------



## Rolyan57

I can’t remember the initial discussions about all these places. Are most of them listed on apps such as Search For Sites etc. Or is it just on here?


----------



## campervanannie

Rolyan57 said:


> I can’t remember the initial discussions about all these places. Are most of them listed on apps such as Search For Sites etc. Or is it just on here?


These are just places that are recommended on some of the Facebook groups I am in people were putting up places that were still accepting motorhomes after Covid they may be advertised elsewhere.


----------



## campervanannie




----------



## HurricaneSmith

Thanks Annie  That's a stunning sandy beach, and I didn't know it existed.


----------



## campervanannie

HurricaneSmith said:


> Thanks Annie  That's a stunning sandy beach, and I didn't know it existed.


Great fishing spot too.


----------



## jeanette

Just seen this on another site hopefully it’ll be useful for someone

Just received this welcome message  from Plymouth CC announcing an Aire for a trial period.
I am unable to visit and ascertain what is provided nor take pics as I'm currently in Spain. It would be appreciated if anyone local is able to do so...

"Following up on your email to Mike Artherton last year, I can now confirm that we have launched a Motorhome Parking facility in Coypool Park and Ride Car Park which will be used as a pilot for the summer to understand the need and appetite for such a scheme.

This will be free of charge for the period of the pilot and consists of 8 double length bays, with new signage, road markings, and CCTV.

I hope that this will be of interest to you"

Let's do what we can to make this a success !!

David


----------



## jeanette

Don’t know if this has been posted before 

New Aire in Kent
Post by Andrew Bennett https://www.facebook.com/andrew.bennett.735944

If anyone is ever passing Margate in kent and needs a stopover for the night . For £11.00 you get ehu, Freshwater,  toilet and waste disposal,  parking on driveway next to mine for motorhomes/ campervans 7m and under with dog walking in field next door . For more information please contact me on 

info@bennettsmaintenance.com.


----------



## jeanette

Saw this on another site and not sure if it’s been posted before 

Well done Ilfracombe. Parking bays for motorhomes and £2.40 for 24 hours, winter prices. Goes up to £8 in a few days. Central position for town. Love this sign. On the post it says down by the harbour


----------



## peter palance

Wrightpm said:


> Echo others comments about great thread Annie. Thank you..... Everyone should note however that North of Metal Bridge is bonnie Scotland and it would be worth remembering that the "Nippy Sweetie" AKA oor First Meenister may not go at pace of England and it might be worth a last minute check for the latest rules.


have we got a post code. we would just like one. so we can be in heaven. ok pub wise. born to be wild. ok pj.


----------



## peter palance

campervanannie said:


> I don’t think it matters as it’s all out there on Facebook I’m just posting the ones that are confirming that they still want motorhomes after Covid .


thank you campervanannie. reet goood. keep going. ok.pj. stay freeeeee


----------



## campervanannie




----------



## oppy

Thanks Annie on behalf of us who are scared witless about twitbook and the like
Ta Chuck


----------



## johnmac185

jeanette said:


> Just seen this in another group - apparently this was spotted at Aira Force Penrith, Lake District. Good move by the National Trust View attachment 101000


where is this in Penrith pls, i'm here looking for it, nobody seems to know anything about it,  have you co-ords pls,,


----------



## jeanette

johnmac185 said:


> where is this in Penrith pls, i'm here looking for it, nobody seems to know anything about it,  have you co-ords pls,,


It says it’s Aira force plus if you look at page 145 Biggarmac says there are 3 car parks that allow parking I don’t have the co-ords sorry but I’m sure someone might come that have them.


----------



## campervanannie

£5 for 24 hours


----------



## campervanannie




----------



## trevskoda

Heavens above even the dogs are at the booze these days.


----------



## peter palance

trevskoda said:


> Heavens above even the dogs are at the booze these days.


what are you saying that im a dog. more like dog gone. or just barking mad. ok ok im watching you trev.my teeth are out . stay safe.ok.pj.


----------



## shaunellie

campervanannie said:


> These are just places that are recommended on some of the Facebook groups I am in people were putting up places that were still accepting motorhomes after Covid they may be advertised elsewhere.


What FB groups are you on?


----------



## peter palance

trevskoda said:


> A honesty box is fine ecept many folk dont carry cash, best a wifi and pay with paypal/bank, anyway the box is a target for tealeaves and would not last a week here.


pockets full of cash ah. trev.i new you were rich. keep your wig on. only jocking. well hair,s to you. smill .ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance

HurricaneSmith said:


> Metal Bridge Inn, Bents Farm, Carlisle, CA6 4HD. The postcode takes you pretty much to the door.
> 
> If, like me, you prefer Lat/long, then please use 54.97371, -3.00836


thanks. stay safe its back here. like hell---oh no. ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance

campervanannie said:


> I have no idea maybe they have not updated their website since making the decision to allow overnight parking this is the other sign now on the car parks mentioned
> View attachment 101177


how much ok pj.


----------



## campervanannie

shaunellie said:


> What FB groups are you on?


Too many to list but most involve motorhome parking/pub stops/overnight stops.


----------



## jeanette

This is posted  by CAMpRA 
This is The Red Lion Revesby who recently got their exemption certificate.  The Aire is on a nice flat grass area just to the left of the pub.  It has EHU, black & grey waste & fresh water.

They are a popular dining pub with Sunday Carvery, you may need to book.  Kerry & Steve are your hosts and look forward to seeing you.  The pub also has letting rooms and Kerry told me that when you check in with them if you ask about breakfast and they have B&B guests in for the following morning they will be happy to cook a takeaway breakfast to take to your van.  

They are 22 miles from Skegness, 6 from Horncastle.  East Kirkby Aviation Heritage Centre with Just Jane Lancaster bomber is 3 miles away and Battle of Britain Memorial Flight is 6 miles away. Revesby Country Estate on which the pub is situated has fishing lakes for recreational use.  Revesby Abbey nearby has ghost tours available and nearby Bolingbroke Castle was the birthplace in 1367 of King Henry IV.


----------



## jeanette

Not sure if this has been posted


----------



## jeanette

Thought I’d post this it was posted by CAMpRA


----------



## Rolyan57

It’s idiots like these that deliberately and knowingly break the rules just because they are too thick and/or selfish to have a plan B who ruin it for others.


----------



## jeanette

Don’t know if this has been posted before


----------



## Biggarmac

The Aire at Kirkcudbright swimming pool has been open since last year. Its community owned and connected to the campsite.  Great place to stop.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Whenever I visit Kirkudbright I try always to visit the Library Town Hall art gallery in St Mary Street. My last visit was to see the Hokusai exhibition in 2019.

They are currently showing the "Galloway Hoard: Viking Age Treasure" until 10th July 2022, and it's free to enter.

I'm so pleased to hear of the new Aire at the swimming pool, and will use it - Many thanks!


----------



## Tonybvi

We used this aire in Kirkudbright last year.  Really convenient for strolling into town via the riverside and harbour and quiet in the evenings once all the locals out for fresh air have gone home!


----------



## campervanannie

We used to have meets here back in the day.


----------



## Rolyan57

Tonybvi said:


> We used this aire in Kirkudbright last year.  Really convenient for strolling into town via the riverside and harbour and quiet in the evenings once all the locals out for fresh air have gone home!


Plus the small wood is a great place for red squirrels.


----------



## campervanannie

The Bluebell Mickley Northumberland


----------



## trevskoda

Rolyan57 said:


> Plus the small wood is a great place for red squirrels.


Do they have campervans to,?


----------



## Rolyan57

trevskoda said:


> Do they have campervans to,?


Teeny tiny ones, yes.


----------



## jeanette

Don’t know if this has been posted before 

New Aire in Cornwall finally opens 
If you want seclusion this is the place for you located near Mullion it is owned by a fellow motorcaravan owner who has made a year round Hardstanding pitch with ehu for 1 motorcaravan.

So you have the site to yourself, it will be on Searchforsites shortly but details below:

Site Name:          Motorhome Parking @ Isle-Of-Wight Cottage
Post Code:          TR12 7EY
Contact Details: Phil Hawkridge  07453 768758  phil@hawkridge.net
Website URL:     AirBnB - https://airbnb.com/h/isle-of-wight-cottage

Exclusive motorhome parking spot with rural and sea views. Electric hook-up included. Located in the far south-west of Cornwall next a 200 year old cottage on the Lizard Peninsular in an Area Of Outstanding Natural Beauty. Facing south-west for delightful sunsets over Mounts Bay with St Michael’s Mount in the distance.
On a hardstanding, electric hook up included and basic facilities provided for Chemical Disposal Point/waste water/fresh water supply.
You will have the place to yourself.
Any notes of caution: There is a width restriction entering Mullion village which double-decker buses *just* get through
Pricing information: £15 per night including electric hook-up


----------



## jeanette

Stopped in Ludlow, Shropshire today and it looks like Shropshire Council have amended their conditions to allow overnight parking (there was a sticker over the motorhome section)

Perfect spot for an Aire right in the centre of this gorgeous medieval town - great news


----------



## Rolyan57

jeanette said:


> Stopped in Ludlow, Shropshire today and it looks like Shropshire Council have amended their conditions to allow overnight parking (there was a sticker over the motorhome section)
> 
> Perfect spot for an Aire right in the centre of this gorgeous medieval town - great news View attachment 108555


I can’t work out if that is just allowing Motorhome’s etc to park overnight, or whether it’s allowing us to stay/sleep overnight.


----------



## alcam

Rolyan57 said:


> I can’t work out if that is just allowing Motorhome’s etc to park overnight, or whether it’s allowing us to stay/sleep overnight.


Well there is no mention of a ban on any of those things . 
Don't think we should look for problems .
Stayed there a few times some years ago . Didn't think there was ever a ban ?


----------



## Rolyan57

alcam said:


> Well there is no mention of a ban on any of those things .
> Don't think we should look for problems .
> Stayed there a few times some years ago . Didn't think there was ever a ban ?


Not really looking for a problem. There are places that allow overnight parking, but not to stay in the van. I just wondered if this was one of them. I don’t know the history of the place but I always want the full facts up my sleeve ready for t’ jobsworth to come a calling.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

jeanette said:


> Stopped in Ludlow, Shropshire today and it looks like Shropshire Council have amended their conditions to allow overnight parking (there was a sticker over the motorhome section)
> 
> Perfect spot for an Aire right in the centre of this gorgeous medieval town - great news View attachment 108555



If extra clarification is needed, check the council website?

Says free parking between 6pm and 8am? 
Linear charges 30p per hour the rest of the time.

https://shropshire.gov.uk/parking/find-my-nearest-car-park/ludlow-smithfield/


----------



## Rolyan57

mariesnowgoose said:


> If extra clarification is needed, check the council website?
> 
> Says free parking between 6pm and 8am?
> Linear charges 30p per hour the rest of the time.
> 
> https://shropshire.gov.uk/parking/find-my-nearest-car-park/ludlow-smithfield/


It’s not the charge for parking I wondered about. That’s fairly clear. It’s just whether or not it was one of those places where they allow you to park overnight in the van, but not to stay in the van. That’s the only thing I wondered. 

It doesn’t look to be expressly forbidden, which suggests it’s allowed. But it’s always worth checking and I wondered if anyone knew that’s all.


----------



## 2cv

See  Here, where it says no overnight camping, a term which is perhaps open to debate.


----------



## Rolyan57

2cv said:


> See  Here, where it says no overnight camping, a term which is perhaps open to debate.


I suspect it happens more often than some think. Parking, but no camping, which I suspect the council means no sleeping in the van.


----------



## jeanette

Rolyan57 said:


> I can’t work out if that is just allowing Motorhome’s etc to park overnight, or whether it’s allowing us to stay/sleep overnight.


I’m not too sure I just posted it from another site but I think it’s it’s too stay overnight, but I’m sure some one will be along to tell you better than me.


----------



## Rolyan57

jeanette said:


> I’m not too sure I just posted it from another site but I think it’s it’s too stay overnight, but I’m sure some one will be along to tell you better than me.


Their website shows no camping overnight, which suggests no staying in the van. But to be honest, even just allowing parking is a win at the moment, so


----------



## jeanette

I spoke to the traffic warden in Ludlow this morning. I had noticed there were no notices saying no overnight parking in the Castle Carpark in Ludlow in the centre of town by the Castle. She confirmed that if it says nothing, then it is ok to park. There is no overnight charge from 6pm until 8am.


----------



## jeanette

Seen this on FB


----------



## Rolyan57

jeanette said:


> Seen this on FB
> 
> View attachment 108965


One can only hope that all those locals who are up in arms will contact their council to find out why and to complain.


----------



## Bigshug

jeanette said:


> Seen this on FB
> 
> View attachment 108965


We have always stopped overnight here when buying fish from the fishmerchants in town. We always spent about £200 buying smokies and fish for family and friends, we looked firward to a really good fish supper from the chippy at the harbour.

I have to agree that we used to see some vans that seemed to be there all the time, so would agree with the limit of one night only. We have even seen tents there, and wondered how they managed about toilet disposal.

if we cannot stopover there we will use the excellent fish merchants in St Monans in the east neuk of Fife, where the council are a bit more welcoming.


----------



## jeanette

Bigshug said:


> We have always stopped overnight here when buying fish from the fishmerchants in town. We always spent about £200 buying smokies and fish for family and friends, we looked firward to a really good fish supper from the chippy at the harbour.
> 
> I have to agree that we used to see some vans that seemed to be there all the time, so would agree with the limit of one night only. We have even seen tents there, and wondered how they managed about toilet disposal.
> 
> if we cannot stopover there we will use the excellent fish merchants in St Monans in the east neuk of Fife, where the council are a bit more welcoming.


There is always a minority that spoils it for the majority and not just in  Motorhoming.. which is a shame as like you we spend money wherever we stop.


----------



## Rolyan57

Bigshug said:


> We have always stopped overnight here when buying fish from the fishmerchants in town. We always spent about £200 buying smokies and fish for family and friends, we looked firward to a really good fish supper from the chippy at the harbour.
> 
> I have to agree that we used to see some vans that seemed to be there all the time, so would agree with the limit of one night only. We have even seen tents there, and wondered how they managed about toilet disposal.
> 
> if we cannot stopover there we will use the excellent fish merchants in St Monans in the east neuk of Fife, where the council are a bit more welcoming.


Perhaps you could email the above to the fishmongers and also the Council. You never know it might make a difference if enough did.


----------



## campervanannie

CAN I POLITELY ASK IF ANYONE IS POSTING OVERNIGHT STOPS OR RECOMMENDED CAMPSITES ON THIS THREAD THEY DO THEIR HOMEWORK FIRST TO MAKE SURE THEY STILL ALLOW OVERNIGHTING AND ARE STILL OPEN POST COVID ESPECIALLY OVERNIGHT STOPS THIS WILL STOP THE UNCERTAINTY OF WETHER IT IS STILL ALLOWED THANKYOU.


----------



## jeanette




----------



## jeanette




----------



## johnmac185

jeanette said:


> This is Helmsley View attachment 101694


Hi, ive heard that the Helmsley Motorhome Parking may come to an end soon,  anyone heard this,,,???


----------



## Rolyan57

I’ve not heard that and I would be surprised. Where did you hear it if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## jacquigem

I think I saw a Facebook post re Helmesley shutting


----------



## Rolyan57

jacquigem said:


> I think I saw a Facebook post re Helmesley shutting


That’s not good if it does. I wonder why?


----------



## jacquigem

Rolyan57 said:


> That’s not good if it does. I wonder why?


I think it was down to overuse  by too many vans but as I say Facebook Post so could be nothing.


----------



## Rolyan57

jacquigem said:


> I think it was down to overuse  by too many vans but as I say Facebook Post so could be nothing.


Sadly it could well be. There’s a clear sign up stating the maximum number of vans permitted and the distance between. I know these have been broken. 

If it is that, well done to those who ignored the rules and got this closed down.


----------



## jeanette




----------



## trixie88

just read STUMP CROSS CAVERNS in yorkshire dales......for summer....£5 per night ....buy one get one free???? dont know if that means 2 for 1 night......as computor.laptop decided to play up on me and i lost it all........beautiful countryside up in the dales........bagain i would say.......


----------



## Wooie1958

trixie88 said:


> just read STUMP CROSS CAVERNS in yorkshire dales......for summer....£5 per night ....buy one get one free???? dont know if that means 2 for 1 night......as computor.laptop decided to play up on me and i lost it all........beautiful countryside up in the dales........bagain i would say.......



£10 per night ( BUY ONE GET ONE FREE )  however   ..................................................................

*There is only a nominal overnight charge per night for the pitch, so we ask that you book a cave entry ticket and/or table reservation as part of your stay, which you can add to your pitch booking.*










						Motorhome pitch tickets • Stump Cross Caverns
					

Book tickets for Motorhome pitch at Stump Cross Caverns in the Yorkshire Dales




					www.stumpcrosscaverns.co.uk


----------



## trixie88

Wooie1958 said:


> £10 per night ( BUY ONE GET ONE FREE )  however   ..................................................................
> 
> *There is only a nominal overnight charge per night for the pitch, so we ask that you book a cave entry ticket and/or table reservation as part of your stay, which you can add to your pitch booking.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motorhome pitch tickets • Stump Cross Caverns
> 
> 
> Book tickets for Motorhome pitch at Stump Cross Caverns in the Yorkshire Dales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stumpcrosscaverns.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE
> 
> [/QUOT  thanks wooie...thought it was too good to be true                                                                      ..the advert which popped up on my laptop   said  something in the lines of...........for the summer we are offering  pitches £5 per night..........buy one get one free...... (then laptop played up and i lost the advert).......i will phone them today to see just what the offer is and when it starts etc......thanks


SEE UPDATE ON MY POST BELOW..........£5 per night  special offer  ..no obligation to use cafe or caverns


----------



## trixie88

...........


----------



## trixie88

UPDATE ON STUMPCROSS CAVERNS IN THE YORKSHIRE DALES RE> CAMPING FOR MOTORHOMES.....

...telphone 01756 752780  OWNER
HE TELLS ME  THEY HAVE JUST STARTED DOING A SPECIAL OFFER OF £5 PER NIGHT   (IT WAS £10 PER NIGHT)

AND THERE IS ..NO OBLIGATION TO USE CAFE OR TO VISIT THE CAVERNS.........obviously if you do want to visit caverns then you will have to buy a ticket

well worth a visit


----------



## Wooie1958

trixie88 said:


> UPDATE ON STUMPCROSS CAVERNS IN THE YORKSHIRE DALES RE> CAMPING FOR MOTORHOMES.....
> 
> ...telphone 01756 752780  OWNER
> HE TELLS ME  THEY HAVE JUST STARTED DOING A SPECIAL OFFER OF £5 PER NIGHT   (IT WAS £10 PER NIGHT)
> 
> AND THERE IS ..NO OBLIGATION TO USE CAFE OR TO VISIT THE CAVERNS.........obviously if you do want to visit caverns then you will have to buy a ticket
> 
> well worth a visit




Ah ok        i stand corrected       the only reason i posted was i saw no mention of that on the website


----------



## trixie88

Wooie1958 said:


> Ah ok        i stand corrected       the only reason i posted was i saw no mention of that on the website
> [/QUOTE
> 
> you are correct wooie,,,,....apparently they havent updated the website yet......they have only just brought in this special offer.....i couldnt find anywhere where it said £5 ...it was only when a post/advert popped up on my laptop that i saw it for £5.....and then i wasnt sure if i had read it correctly and then lost the post very quickly........so i phoned the owners who confirmed it was £5 with no obligation....
> 
> may be if anyone is thinking of going.......they could give the owners a phone call to make sure the offer is still on at the time they want to visit.  however i m sure it said   SUMMER OFFER.....£5 per night.......
> stump cross caverns is just above the village of Pateley Bridge...n. yorks.....


----------



## campervanannie

Been on the website the food looks fab


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Thanks Annie, being a Bangers & Mash fan the sound of their July "Gin & Sausage" festival sounds right up my street.


----------



## campervanannie




----------



## campervanannie

More good news


----------



## Robmac

campervanannie said:


> More good news
> 
> View attachment 115343



That is good news Annie.


----------



## trevskoda

How and who will police it and look for an inside loo, maybe a sniffer dog.


----------



## st3v3

campervanannie said:


> Been on the website the food looks fab
> 
> 
> 
> ￼





campervanannie said:


> Been on the website the food looks fab
> 
> View attachment 115130


We called in here for a few beers last night but not to stay. Seemed like a nice enough place


----------



## peter palance

trevskoda said:


> How and who will police it and look for an inside loo, maybe a sniffer dog.


sorry trev looks like a change of under/ tackle, stay warm and frendly. ok pj.


----------



## campervanannie

Potentially  good news although the introduction of EHU could make them more like a campsite and possibly as pricey.


*Car park upgrades, new signage and overnight parking for motorhomes and campervans are just some of the new measures the Argyll and Bute Council is planning to deliver, it has been announced.*

At a meeting this week, Councillors agreed the latest steps in response to increasing numbers of visitors choosing to staycation in the region.

An additional £30,000 has been allocated from the council’s staycation budget to create overnight parking for motorhomes and campervans at sites throughout Argyll and Bute.

Funding of £100,000 has been agreed for the potential upgrading of the Glenmorag car park in Dunoon with options including upgraded toilets, electric hook up points, potable water and waste water disposal points.

Other measures being introduced include the installation of new ‘Welcome to Argyll and Bute’ signage with information on passing place etiquette and more temporary toilets are to be introduced at popular visitor hotspots across the region.


----------



## Biggarmac

campervanannie said:


> Potentially  good news although the introduction of EHU could make them more like a campsite and possibly as pricey.
> 
> 
> *Car park upgrades, new signage and overnight parking for motorhomes and campervans are just some of the new measures the Argyll and Bute Council is planning to deliver, it has been announced.*
> 
> At a meeting this week, Councillors agreed the latest steps in response to increasing numbers of visitors choosing to staycation in the region.
> 
> An additional £30,000 has been allocated from the council’s staycation budget to create overnight parking for motorhomes and campervans at sites throughout Argyll and Bute.
> 
> Funding of £100,000 has been agreed for the potential upgrading of the Glenmorag car park in Dunoon with options including upgraded toilets, electric hook up points, potable water and waste water disposal points.
> 
> Other measures being introduced include the installation of new ‘Welcome to Argyll and Bute’ signage with information on passing place etiquette and more temporary toilets are to be introduced at popular visitor hotspots across the region.


CAMpRA keep telling councils that ehu points are not needed on these places, as safe overnight parking and waste points are what we need.


----------



## campervanannie




----------



## Robmac

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 115826



Now that looks a cracker Annie.


----------



## campervanannie

Robmac said:


> Now that looks a cracker Annie.


I aim to please  menu looks good too.


----------



## number14

Biggarmac said:


> CAMpRA keep telling councils that ehu points are not needed on these places, as safe overnight parking and waste points are what we need.


Here in S Wales, SWMBO does a bit of assessing/inspecting of potential aires for CAMPRA. She always has to tell the landowners that ehu is just not necessary. Those new to the concept are quite surprised when she shows them all the van facilities.


----------



## campervanannie

The last paragraph is the main point for posting.


----------

